# Training partner



## 1bbigger (Mar 21, 2014)

Just curious to see who have one and do you think it give you the motivation to train harder to reach your goals, I train along 99% of the time I work shift work so it's hard to have a set time to grind.


----------



## bdeljoose (Apr 20, 2014)

I used to train with a buddy who was dedicated like I was. We trained together for awhile and I got the best results of my life.  It would be great to train with someone again.


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 21, 2014)

Finding a partner is tricky.  I had a great partner way back until he moved.  Nowadays, I train alone and feel better this way. Gave a few partners a try but I can't take the complaining, moans & groans.  Training solo until further notice.

As for finding a spot, I just ask another gym goer.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a great wo partner before I moved here. Always motivated each other, always knew the exact amount to help with a spot. And we were friends outside the gym too.

Funny, cause I was able to talk a neighbor into wo with me.

He only showed up once and never again.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 21, 2014)

I never really had a training partner that I didnt pay as a trainer. Now I go solo or with the wife... Hell I trust her more to spot me than half the idiots in the gym...Plus we have power racks I will use one those if i end up needing a spot.


----------



## MDR (Apr 21, 2014)

For years I trained with a powerlifting team.  Very nice to be around others with similar goals and intensity.  Nice to always have a spotter handy, too.  You can learn to train very effectively and efficiently on your own however, if need be.  These days I rarely train with anyone else.


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 22, 2014)

MDR said:


> For years I trained with a powerlifting team.  Very nice to be around others with similar goals and intensity.  Nice to always have a spotter handy, too.  You can learn to train very effectively and efficiently on your own however, if need be.  These days I rarely train with anyone else.



I may add to this that I have learned to train more efficiently alone being that I can't ask for a spotter to help. I've gained a better mind muscle connection as a result.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 22, 2014)

I hate training with people. It fucks up my concentration and timing. For me, training is about focus and being in the moment. It might be the closest thing to spirituality I will ever get. People just get in the way of that.


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 22, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I hate training with people. It fucks up my concentration and timing. For me, training is about focus and being in the moment. It might be the closest thing to spirituality I will ever get. People just get in the way of that.



My girlfriend tried to come with me to workout and i stopped her dead in her tracks.  Gym time is my time.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 22, 2014)

AllergicToApples said:


> My girlfriend tried to come with me to workout and i stopped her dead in her tracks.  Gym time is my time.



Dude you missing out... My wife trains with me sometimes and it get her horny as hell plenty of befits after.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been training for the past 9 years, and I've almost exclusively trained by myself, and it is definitely my M.O. when it comes to training. I rarely find myself wishing I had a training partner. Training to me is 100% selfish; I want to do it whenever and however I want to do it, within my own limitations. Training time is my time, and I refuse to let it happen otherwise. 

That's the problem with a training partner, it is hard to find someone who has the same caliber of motivation as you do. Things get problematic when two partners have differing values when it comes to training. Even people with the same motivation level have different training personalities that might not work well together. I need quiet and focus while some people like to get rowdy and talk a lot. 

All that being said, I've had a few training partners. Only one ever worked out with me, but even then it was only for a few months. He basically just did whatever I did, so that made it easy. 

Fuck, I'd train at a home-gym if it was a viable option.


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 22, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I hate training with people. It fucks up my concentration and timing. For me, training is about focus and being in the moment. It might be the closest thing to spirituality I will ever get. People just get in the way of that.



Same here buddy.

It's turn up the tunes and zone out.


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 22, 2014)

AllergicToApples said:


> My girlfriend tried to come with me to workout and i stopped her dead in her tracks.  Gym time is my time.



Haha... I've had my wife come with me to the weight room a couple times. I've been teaching her some new things and I enjoy it. I told her that I will only train her as long and she listens to me 110%. She kept questioning me and kept complaining... Now I just kinda skate around the idea.


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 22, 2014)

IMO a wo partner is great and most def helps with motivation as long as they are serious about training.  Dude I'm working out with right now brings a lot to the table he does his research and knows his shit.  I learn a lot from him and he learns a lot from me.


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 22, 2014)

I get a lot out my WO when I train with my buddy we just click perfect we both got the music blasting no talking at all we just know each other well, he pushes me since he is bigger and stronger we just don't get to train tighter that often.


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 23, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Dude you missing out... My wife trains with me sometimes and it get her horny as hell plenty of befits after.



Lmfao


----------



## AllergicToApples (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Haha... I've had my wife come with me to the weight room a couple times. I've been teaching her some new things and I enjoy it. I told her that I will only train her as long and she listens to me 110%. She kept questioning me and kept complaining... Now I just kinda skate around the idea.



Yea man, my girlfriend is nowhere near athletic & has never stepped foot in a gym period.  It doesn't sound like a good idea to me lol.


----------



## Big Puppy (Apr 23, 2014)

Easier to work out alone. And if you bring your wife you can't stare at the milfs


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Easier to work out alone. And if you bring your wife you can't stare at the milfs



This is true.

Dear god I've been seeing some specimens lately. I try and wear my hat low but fuck, I must look like a creep sometimes.


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't like to exercise with a partner. I prefer to work out alone.


----------



## Ted Shred (May 19, 2015)

KelJu said:


> ... For me, training is about focus and being in the moment. It might be the closest thing to spirituality I will ever get. People just get in the way of that.



This.   I definitely think there can be a zen aspect to training.  Buddhism teaches about mindfulness training, including mindfulness of the body (and unification of the body and mind) and weight training can certainly get me there.  A good workout has a lot of similarities to a good meditation session and I can't see a partner doing anything but getting in the way.  I don't use music for kinda similar reasons - I don't want any distractions keeping me from getting totally into what my body is doing at any given moment.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2015)

Training partners are usually a drag if you are very serious about your weight lifting. In my 10 years of training, I've only had one good training partner (he showed up on time and he was there to lift hard and stay focused). I train alone 99% of the time. However, I think having a solid training partner is better that not having one (motivation, form checks, spotting). You just need the right fit, and that can be very difficult to do.


----------

